# Eating out in restaruants



## NewHope25 (May 11, 2005)

The past 6 months as my SA got really bad, I've realized that it was really uncomfortable for me to sit in a restaurant and eat. It got so bad that I had to start making excuses to avoid eating out with friends and family. I felt horrible because I didn't know why all of a sudden I got really anxious in restaurants. But recently I have gone out to dinner with a couple of friends and found that I had no anxiety! This is truly a great triumph and accomplishment for me to overcome my SA. I felt great as I was sitting there eating, mentally noting to myself that I wasn't feeling anxious or turning red or anything. It really helped to give myself a pat on the back silently as I sat and ate. When I got to my car afterwards, I did a little cheer and smiled. I hope those of you reading this who relate can realize that one day you WILL be able to overcome your SA. I'm proof that the little things matter and should be recognized.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Great. :banana


----------



## mdenison (Nov 25, 2004)

I hadn't eaten out in a restaurant in over 2 years but since I got my xanax I've done it twice in the past few weeks. The first time it was like 4:30pm so no one was in there and I was only a little nervous, not nervous enough to quit eating and run outside. The second time was a few days ago and the restaurant was nearly empty when we got there so I was cool but about the time they brought our food the place just instantly packed. Nearly every table was taken and I had to stop eating once but continued after 3 or 4 minutes. Felt great!


----------



## Collette (Jun 6, 2005)

Well done New hope, thats a great achievement :banana :banana


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

That is nice to hear because I have a problem eating in front of a lot of people at the same table out in public. I don't worry too much about others around me,maybe a little.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I never eat out, my sister tries to pull me out to go with her to dinner sometimes, i always refused. I don't remember the last time i ate it, but it was a long time ago. I prefer homecooking, you never know how clean some people's hands are either..gah...i know i'm just being paranoid.
I have little to no anxiety shopping, though.


----------

